# Sticky  New to the Ball Forum or looking for info on a current Model come here first.



## samanator

Below is a link to the collective thread which is a living area that continues to expand with knowledge of Ball watches. Do not post questions in the collective area, Ask questions for things you do not see the answer to on the main forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f255/collective-update-may-16-2011-a-489445-post3589457.html#post3589457


----------

